# Droid 3 brand new in box $400



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

If you are interested email me at slow88lx AT gmail DOT com

I will get the phone in the mail tomorrow and could send it out as soon as tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Well its not new in the box. Right now its hours old and I might have a DROIDX for sale...


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

how much for the x


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

$300. Comes with wall/car/desk/navigation/standard battery and extended battery.


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Its ook a bit to pricey, what about just the device with out battery and back cover?


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

$260 plus shipping


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

I am willing to consider all offers for either device.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok is it still for sale? I need a deal. This device will get bricked, probably.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm leaning towards keeping the D3, so I'd have to have at least $375 to consider parting with it.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

Check out this deal. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1221816


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

I am the one selling the D3 at XDA. If any one wants it let me know...slow said he would by the accessories for $50 so if B16 or some one else would like to buy just the phone for $325 I would go that route as well. Otherwise the phone and all of the accessories for $375 It's posted here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1221816


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

das7771 said:


> I am the one selling the D3 at XDA. If any one wants it let me know...slow said he would by the accessories for $50 so if B16 or some one else would like to buy just the phone for $325 I would go that route as well. Otherwise the phone and all of the accessories for $375 It's posted here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1221816


I sent you a PM on xda


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

contact me at gmail
[email protected] . com


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

Help him get it so we can achieve root already xD

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## das7771 (Jun 24, 2011)

b16 said:


> contact me at gmail
> [email protected] . com


Just sent you an email


----------

